# Tingling in tips of fingers- HgH Frag



## Dr. Tox (Mar 31, 2011)

I have been on the fragment for over two weeks. Currently at a bit over 600 mcg. I noticed I have been getting slight tingling in the tips of my fingers and occasional leg tingle. These effects are reported with HgH but never heard of the frag causing this. Am I over reacting or does slight neurothopy occur with the frag?


----------



## cutright (Apr 1, 2011)

Your over reacting lol...it has never happen to me before but that does not mean it couldn't happen to u...keep us posted on this


----------



## Dr. Tox (Apr 1, 2011)

Man to be honest I have been on this board doing my homework. I have to say that I love my IPhone and Peptides. So basically my fingers are numb i realized. Waiting for my Ipa and cjc to get here and initiate phase II of research. Also have an appt for the Bod Pod Tuesday. Not looking forward to getting my old 30 plus ass in spandex, but what the hell you only live once. I am hoping to document every bit of my 12 week transformation for the IronMag Forum and win some prizes man. Doin the Pod before and after!! Just straight up facts and pic no bullshit.


----------

